# Miami Wooden Wheel Bike



## Indian Steve (Jun 17, 2013)

This is the Miami that i found in a barn in Indiana a few years ago. It was completely apart but everything was there but the fender braces. There was a coffe can with the chain and all of the screws and bolts. I can't find any serial number. There is some red paint under the blue.Anybody have any idea as to the year? Thanks Steve


----------



## Wcben (Jun 17, 2013)

She's got great lines.... I'd say right around '03-'08 considering hub and seat, both of which are likely original!  Should you decide to let her go, I'd be interested!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 17, 2013)

The Musselman armless coaster brake hub was patented in July 1907.
This would date it after 1907.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's an image from the 1912 catalog (borrowed from Howie Cohen).... Looks very similar.....



 

although oddly enough, the Racycle Ladies chainguard from 1914 looks correct!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2013)

Basically, a ladies Racycle....I'd say closer to 1914; front fender, chain guard, full rear fender.....

just sayin'......


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy guys, Just wanted to let ya'll know that I put it on Ebay. I really would like to keep it but money is tight and I have too many toys. steve


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 27, 2013)

If you need to sell your bikes, I would recommend lowering the starting bid on this bike to $200, and $400 for the Cadillac. You should also have them listed in the Collectibles/Transportation/Bicycle section.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 27, 2013)

*I would put the seat on its own auction as it is not correct for this bike anyhow.*

The seat is a 30's ladies Deluxe seat. 10-15 years newer newer than the bike.


----------

